# GABA or L-Theanine?



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I have 2 different supplements that I haven't tried yet (one here in house and one on order from Amazon.) GABA and L-Theanine. Which one should I try first?


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I would try GABA. It's worked for me in the past - but not totally.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

How does the GABA supplement work compared to Benzos? I was on them at a high dose for quite a few years. (And have been totally off for about 4 years now.) I'm concerned that there might be withdrawal effects if GABA is stopped. Anyone know the risks here?


----------



## I_Dazed_I (Apr 13, 2011)

I was recently using GABA supps and it did do wonders for awhile, but I ended up stopping because it seems to leave you in a daze all day. To me it seemed the same as xanax but didn't last as long.


----------

